# Thoughts on gold wheels?



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

well I am not sure how the dipped ones will look. I have Gold alloys on mine. 18 inch Gold machine lipped. But it will depend on the color of your car as well we were very fortunate to have only one of 6 Holden Cruzes painted in the color Poison Ivy. It was a Holden Special Vehicles project color and was only really offered on the high end V8 Holdens over here. I have attached a pic for you so you can get an idea of the gold anyway.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

white car with gold rims looks a bit weird to me, but i guess its all personal preference
i would probably only have gold rims on a dark colored car


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Poison Ivy said:


> well I am not sure how the dipped ones will look. I have Gold alloys on mine. 18 inch Gold machine lipped. But it will depend on the color of your car as well we were very fortunate to have only one of 6 Holden Cruzes painted in the color Poison Ivy. It was a Holden Special Vehicles project color and was only really offered on the high end V8 Holdens over here. I have attached a pic for you so you can get an idea of the gold anyway.
> View attachment 28713
> View attachment 28721



"Green for the Money and Gold for the Honey's"

Looks good, definitely unique.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MjC said:


> white car with gold rims looks a bit weird to me, but i guess its all personal preference
> i would probably only have gold rims on a dark colored car


Subaru STI

But smaller spokes would look a lot better. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

On 1LT 16 rims, I would say no. They have no flair to them, and are way too plain to look good in a color like gold. I am tempted to dip mine in gold though, would be interesting to see how they turn out, and my local pepboys recently stocked a bunch of the blaze/metallic colors.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Personally I happen to like it quite a bit! I think it makes your car really pop!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> On 1LT 16 rims, I would say no. They have no flair to them, and are way too plain to look good in a color like gold. I am tempted to dip mine in gold though, would be interesting to see how they turn out, and my local pepboys recently stocked a bunch of the blaze/metallic colors.


 I agree. Try it I want to see! If anyone has any pics of stock wheels painted gold on a Cruze please post


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)




----------

